
Tricks to Appear Smart in Meetings - BerislavLopac
https://thecooperreview.com/10-tricks-appear-smart-meetings/
======
abc_lisper
I had a manager who did some of these things, among other worse and it was
annoying as hell. Repeating what I said, asking a meaningless question when he
wants to cover his ignorance or side track the conversation. Just saying

------
chippytea
_#4 Nod continuously while pretending to take notes._

I have learnt this a long time ago and used it a lot at university. I must
admint I was quite a lazy student.

However if/when I went to classes I made an effort to sit close to the front,
make eye contact with the professor and nod when they looked at me. The way
this makes you stand out of thousands of uninterested faces is astonishing.
Many of my teachers knew me by name. There were a few occaisons where I even
got preferential treatment or an extra few points if I needed them for a
better mark on an exam.

------
paulryanrogers
An entertaining read.

That said I think there is value in rephrasing what someone said to confirm
both have the same understanding. Not always, but for critical or difficult to
follow parts.

------
mcswell
"Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise." Proverbs 17:28

